# beef heart



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

wutup pfury members
im lookin to buy some beef heart for my pygos.. i was wondering where i could buy some, possibly, locally or online. i found a site www.fishdigbeefheart.com but i want to see if there are any other places, so i could debate the prices/lb, etc. help me out. tyty. also, if anyone has some extra beef heart in so cal that you are willing to sell let me know. thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

quixoticboi said:


> wutup pfury members
> im lookin to buy some beef heart for my pygos.. i was wondering where i could buy some, possibly, locally or online. i found a site www.fishdigbeefheart.com but i want to see if there are any other places, so i could debate the prices/lb, etc. help me out. tyty. also, if anyone has some extra beef heart in so cal that you are willing to sell let me know. thanks
> 
> 
> ...


You Know what ill go in half on shipping if ya like and we can get some beefheart from fish dig beefheart if you like?


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> quixoticboi said:
> 
> 
> > wutup pfury members
> ...


$17.97 for 2lb of beefheart (shipping included) from fishdigbeefheart.com i'll consider. i was just wondering if some local meat markets are cheaper.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

quixoticboi said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > quixoticboi said:
> ...


Never buy it from the market but i do get it from the lfs in frozen cubes ina container not boxed up ...
120 cubes for 6.99








with my fish thats about 2maybe 3 days serving


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

almost all Mexican supermarkets have them for like $1.29/lb. some Asian supermarkets have them as well.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

piranhasaurus said:


> almost all Mexican supermarkets have them for like $1.29/lb. some Asian supermarkets have them as well.
> [snapback]904365[/snapback]​


thanks piranhasaurus. i'll try going to some.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

were I live it is dirt cheap only a dollar for 2lbs.....


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> were I live it is dirt cheap only a dollar for 2lbs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


argh! i wish someone could tell me where i can get some for that price in so cal!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

just look in the yellow pages for your local butcher shop and call and ask if they carry it.


----------



## dayday (Feb 22, 2005)

hey bro you can to superior market off of grand and 17th


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

quixoticboi said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > were I live it is dirt cheap only a dollar for 2lbs.....
> ...










Dude its everywhere in your area! ALL mexican super markets have it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i buy them here, half the size of a foot ball. for $3 cdn.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranhasaurus said:


> almost all Mexican supermarkets have them for like $1.29/lb. some Asian supermarkets have them as well.
> [snapback]904365[/snapback]​


Since your in So Cal, are you anywhere close to RoseMead?? Most of all the asian grocery stores there have all the raw foods (fish, beef, chicken) for real cheap!!!


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks everyone! 
i'll look more into it. i never really went out to buy it. petco has "gumdrop" beefheart but it's expensive and only has 40 small peices. thanks to all that replied!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

quixoticboi said:


> thanks everyone!
> i'll look more into it. i never really went out to buy it. petco has "gumdrop" beefheart but it's expensive and only has 40 small peices. thanks to all that replied!
> [snapback]904983[/snapback]​


Yeah..he cubes that come in a package are good, but way too expensive for such a small amount to feed your Ps. Best bet is to find any raw meat, put in blender, add to ice tray, place in fridge, then serve. Remember.. "mixed" variety is good!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> quixoticboi said:
> 
> 
> > thanks everyone!
> ...


thanks rhom








i'll go down to the meat market sometime (if i can find one close to me) and get some meats. have any in mind? (for the "mixed" variety)

btw where'd you get that signature vid? it's sweet. i think i already told you tho


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shrimp, smelt, squid, chicken, talapia, catfish....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

quixoticboi said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > quixoticboi said:
> ...


Stole the sig vid from another mod in another site.







We had a bet, I won, and took it.









But variety as in mixing shrimp, squid, smelt, chicken, veggies, nuts, seeds..etc sliced into small peices all together, make it into chunks or balls, froze, and thawed out before dropping into tank.

Gonna move this intoFeeding & Nutrition since the sale purpose has deminished.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Stater brothers has beef heart for less than a dollar a pound. They get their shipment in on Mondays.


----------

